# Exploring and Economics



## highcannons (Dec 2, 2011)

It occurred to me whilst reading the St.Lawrences Hospital Fatality thread that there is quite obviously some things that are directly affected by how skint people are, what about the game we play exploring? I know I can't do some of the new sites I am aware of and have never been done simply through the petrol costs. Things are spread a little thinner in a rural environment. 
But how does it affect matters in the great metropolis?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in no position to talk, I've clocked up 2,000 driven miles for the pursuit of Urbex in just over 2 weeks! But exploring can be the cheapest hobby in the world, free in fact! We need to look closer to home and also look to club in with other explorers. I hope you find some good sites local to you soon


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 2, 2011)

Strange thing is I think we all overlook what is right on our doorsteps while we go searching for amazing spots elsewhere


----------



## Cuban B. (Dec 2, 2011)

There'll probably be more doable places as businesses close down and less sites are redeveloped. Other sites like derelict hospitals are likely to appear less frequently as they make do with their older facilities.

There's much to be said for chipping in with petrol money


----------



## krela (Dec 3, 2011)

Abandoned buildings have always been stripped by metal miners. I've been doing this for 8 odd years, the first 4 were in a period of wealth and every place I went to was stripped.

The recession and the recent increase in scrap prices has caused people to take more risks imo, stealing from train lines etc, but I think it has very little effect on the dereliction side of things.


----------



## cogito (Dec 3, 2011)

When I first started doing this I saw loads of sites on t'interweb like everyone else and just assumed people were doing sites local to them up and down the country. Cue me ripping through Portsmouth like swiss cheese with every site I did receiving mysterious levels of praise... Turns out it was because almost all were "new" sites.

But anyway, the lesson.

I started off by doing what I was doing simply because it was what I could walk to. Places I saw just day to day in passing through the city curiosity getting the better of me. It cost me nothing extra. In that respect it's very accessible to anyone regardless of wealth, lack of, or economic climate.

Nowadays I don't think twice about 1,000 mile round trips to go somewhere if I think it's worth it, even if there's nothing about it on the interbutt. Asda Smart Price comes in mighty handy for that though. That and being able to sleep wherever I feel like. Oh and megabus.


----------



## jools (Dec 3, 2011)

Exploring and economics,,,,,

Being retired in the Welsh hills is very nice, scenic and quiet but there are relatively few exploration opportunities within reasonable distance compared with larger towns and cities,,,,,,,,, so I make do with modest local 'finds' and others that have been reported before where I am certain of not wasting a trip out. 

Finance is high on my list of considerations as the weekly £208 the state deems ample for me and SWMBO doesn't go far these days,,,,,,,,,,,, but it is only one of the economies that restrict me.,,,,,,,,, another is that both my knee joints have been replaced in the last few years and that inhibits walking with ease more than about three miles or standing around for a couple of hours,,, and positively prohibits climbing fences and taking risks. I can't afford to fall over so every step has to be well considered,,,,,,,,,,,,, jumping, crawling and kneeling are activities that "other people" do. 

Having said that,,,,,,,,,,,, Yesterday I took off for a couple of hours to get up to the Criggion high-winch house on which I shall report later. The main route up the hill was too daunting for me so my approach was made from the back of the hill where the climb was less. I got lost!!! and ended walking up and down and further that if I hadn't tried to economise on distance! 

C'est la vie,,,,,,,,,,,,,, innit


----------



## highcannons (Dec 3, 2011)

jools said:


> Exploring and economics,,,,,
> 
> Being retired in the Welsh hills is very nice, scenic and quiet but there are relatively few exploration opportunities within reasonable distance compared with larger towns and cities,,,,,,,,, so I make do with modest local 'finds' and others that have been reported before where I am certain of not wasting a trip out.
> 
> ...



that all sounds familiar! I also try 'short/easy routes' which are not anything of the sort....


----------



## Gramma6 (Dec 3, 2011)

Speaking as somebody who doesn't drive or own a car I find public transport is fairly cheap where I live to get around. You can go anywhere in Lancashire and as far north as Windermere and as far south as the Trafford Centre on a £6.50 day ticket on Stagecoach buses. As it costs £6.40 return to just go from Blackpool to Preston, this is a bargain! Local travel on Blackpool Transport isn't bad either at £4.00 for a day ticket to use across the Fylde Coast. The only problem is the travelling time it all takes!


----------



## highcannons (Dec 3, 2011)

Gramma6 said:


> Speaking as somebody who doesn't drive or own a car I find public transport is fairly cheap where I live to get around. You can go anywhere in Lancashire and as far north as Windermere and as far south as the Trafford Centre on a £6.50 day ticket on Stagecoach buses. As it costs £6.40 return to just go from Blackpool to Preston, this is a bargain! Local travel on Blackpool Transport isn't bad either at £4.00 for a day ticket to use across the Fylde Coast. The only problem is the travelling time it all takes!



Sounds like you have a reasonable service. My village gets a bus in the middle of the am and one in the middle of the pm. Not on a Sunday except in the summer! Best bet for me is the motorbike but that's in the shed at present waiting for me to read the manual to find out where you hit it with a hammer...


----------



## The Archivist (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never driven more than about 50 miles specifically for an explore as I can't really justify the expense. Surprisingly this has served me quite well when living in Mid-Wales and Sussex as there's always been plenty to see within the 30 mile-or-so range. 

I do travel further for family, friends and work and usually visit a location or two on the way there or way back: Mid Wales Hospital was done on my way back from an interview in Aberystwyth, Boys' Village on my way to University and locations I've visited in Bristol have been done when I've been visiting relatives there. 

As to the economy, I've seen a few places close down but the main thing I've noticed is that buildings are staying empty and derelict for longer as development deals fall through and demand for new houses, shops and offices isn't high enough to allow significant returns for developers.


----------



## jools (Dec 4, 2011)

We have two buses a week going into Oswestry on Market days,,,,,,,,,,, and that's it


----------

